# Streaming Fan590 on iPhone



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

My iPhone is with me 24/7 and thanks to podcasts, music and audible I've pretty much stopped listening to radio. With the exception of Toronto's Primetime Sports on the Fan590. 

Does anyone know if there a program on the app store that will allow me to stream the Fan590?

Thanks,

Daniel


----------



## biggyk (Jun 12, 2007)

I would to know also. But remember, due to mlb regulation, Fan590 cannot stream there broadcast online.


----------



## Gene Rayburn (Jun 30, 2007)

No, since Tuner and similar apps only support SHOUTcast/MP3 streams. Windows Media streams, like the Fan, are vastly more difficult to program for (I would know; I've worked with both). Hopefully someone is working on a WM interpreter for the iPhone, but it will be some time before that comes.


----------

